# GTR R35 Dyno Day - Car Planet Racing, Cheshire



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Dear members of the GTR register

CPR would like to invite all R35 GTR owners to a Rolling Road Dyno Shootout day at our workshop in Warrington, Cheshire on Saturday 6th August!

Our dyno is a 2400bhp Dyno Dynamics 4 Wheel Rolling Road contained in a well ventiliated cell with great viewing access.

We are specifically asking all GTR R35 members to the event, whilst we are happy to dyno other platforms of GTR, we would prefer to carry out the shootout on R35 GTR first, and then adjust the dyno bed length for other lengths of GTR at the end of the day!

We would love it if as many as GTR's could make it, it will be really interesting to see the various levels of tune and performance across the country.

We will spend good time with each car, and provide as much feedback as we can, we like to spend a little longer with the owner, rather than rattling through the cars without giving any thoughts on the car.

We will produce all power and torque graphs (in paper copy or email), and we will also be happy to give you any other graphs like Air Fuel Ratio and Boost. We will listen the motor with stethoscopes to monitor against signs of detonation.

We will also video record each run, and post it on Youtube (at the owner's consent) for you to view and either send the link to all of your mates to show off, or go away slightly ashamed but fuelled to improve the cars performance!

We would love it if other tuners can make it aswell, so SVM, Litchfield, GTC, RB, please please come! If any Nissan HPC would like to attend, we would love you to bring any cars down also. Middlehurst and Westway, it would be great to see you.

We are extremely experienced in rolling the GT-R correctly, so we ensure your car is tested as safely as possible.

Contribution for the event will be GBP40.00 per run, (normally 60.00+VAT) and we will be giving any proceeds from the day to a charity.

We will also be giving out a prize for highest hp on the day!

In addition to this, we will offer 4 Wheel Geometry Adjustment Sessions throughout the day, at a discounted rate of 80.00GBP (normally 120.00+VAT) for a full alignment session where we will get the chance to apply our extremely succesful Fast Road Settings 

We will start at 10.00am Saturday August 6th (the weekend after TOTB) at our workshop/showroom (WA1 2DL). 

Stick in your diaries!!!!!!!!

We have tea/coffee making facilities, office waiting room with Wi-Fi, and a showroom full of imported sports cars for sale through Car Planet LTD.

It will be a great chance to put names to faces.

We hope we can also showcase some of our previous project race cars, with a few surprise cars in mind to demo on the rolling road 

We do not need deposits, but please come, even to watch if you do not want to have your car tested on the dyno. We will be extremely happy to offer our advice on getting the most out of the GTR, and you will be able to see up in close our range of performance products.

We have carried out Rolling Road days before for other car clubs, and we always run a very well organised smooth day, we are able to test up to 25 cars in one day, but find the smaller number dyno days are more fun, where we get to spend more time with the cars and you guys.

All previous CPR GTR customers are warmly invited, we will power test your car free of charge for you! 

If wives and children are coming, we are around 30 minutes away from the Trafford Centre, Manchester if you want to get rid of them for a few hours, although they might come back with a melted credit card or two, as there are always mega sales on there! 

For any specific enquiries, please get in touch, ask to speak to myself Laurence on 01925 414199

We would really like to meet you, and looking forward to the event!

Please post your name below if you would like to attend.


Thank you ever so much :thumbsup:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

1. Aerodramatics (Dom)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

This sounds pretty interesting..be good to get a baseline on one dyno/one day across a number of cars both tuned and maybe with a standard one as reference.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

1. Aerodramatics (Dom)
2. Turbotwo.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

CarPlanetRacing said:


> We would love it if other tuners can make it aswell, so SVM, Litchfield, GTC, RB, please please come!


I'll see how busy we are, be good to pop over though :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Your title says GTROC, so does that mean it is open only to GTROC members, or is it open to forum (non-GTROC) members?


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi John, thank you for pointing that out,
Our doors are open to anyone, GTROC Members or not.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

1. Aerodramatics (Dom)
2. Turbotwo.
3. Jaw_F430 (spectator)
4.
5.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

CarPlanetRacing said:


> Hi John, thank you for pointing that out,
> Our doors are open to anyone, GTROC Members or not.


In that case can you title the item correctly? Also, event should be posted in the events section, not general areas


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Edited for you Lawrence. Happy to leave it in this section for the moment to raise awareness as it's for charity


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

1. Aerodramatics (Dom)
2. Turbotwo.
3. Jaw_F430 (spectator)
4. w8pmc (Paul)
5.

Looks like i can make it:thumbsup:


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Has anyone dyno'd a standard 2011 in the UK yet?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> Has anyone dyno'd a standard 2011 in the UK yet?


Pretty sure Eddie's was standard at the Halifax Rolling Road day a few months back, but i could be mistaken.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Pretty sure Eddie's was standard at the Halifax Rolling Road day a few months back, but i could be mistaken.


That is correct Paul but I did not put mine on the rollers due to only having 1000 miles on the clock.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Arcam said:


> That is correct Paul but I did not put mine on teh rollers due to only 1000 miles on the clock.


Thanks Eddie, I am wondering about it as mine would only have 2000 or so. Rather have more like 4000+, but interested to get a 2011 number at some stage. Car is definitely getting stronger as the engine really beds in, but there's more to come I feel.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> Thanks Eddie, I am wondering about it as mine would only have 2000 or so. Rather have more like 4000+, but interested to get a 2011 number at some stage. Car is definitely getting stronger as the engine really beds in, but there's more to come I feel.


I have 8k on mine now with a another 2-3k going on over the next 3 weeks so should be nicely run in now


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Arcam said:


> I have 8k on mine now with a another 2-3k going on over the next 3 weeks so should be nicely run in now


Very good, must be on peak form by now!


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Glad to see a few guys attending, hoping for more! 
Simon is hopefully bringing his CPR 770bhp Car (Stock Motor)


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i will attend. 

I have a R34 GTR so guess i will be running late in the day due to changing the dyno? 

Also do you have issues strapping down the cars? i have to remove front bumper to get to towing eyes. Take it you can strap mine down other ways?


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Matty, no problem, we will get chance to roll your R34

There is generally no problem with strapping cars down, we roll lots of very low race cars with front diffusers etc. We generally don't strap cars down on the tow eye, so we should be fine on yours.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

You're a 3 hour drive through Mid & North Wales from me so sounds very tempting, i'll check the diary (and with the Mrsss) 

Running Litchfield Stage 3


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

vxrcymru said:


> You're a 3 hour drive through Mid & North Wales from me so sounds very tempting, i'll check the diary (and with the Mrsss)
> 
> Running Litchfield Stage 3


Will be great to meet you, I think we have spoken on the phone?

BTT as we get closer to the 6th


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Is this going ahead if you don't have enough cars for the day?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

I will be poping down for a visit during the morning.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Is this still happening?


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

If it's still on I'd be up for joining in if there's space.


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

EddieC said:


> If it's still on I'd be up for joining in if there's space.


dont think anyone will be going pmsl ,heard the closed an owners gone..sure some one on here will find out more..

its not good from what i heard


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Let's not exacerbate rumours without proof please


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

only saying what i was told ,from some one went to collect a customers car from there:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

wheely said:


> dont think anyone will be going pmsl ,heard the closed an owners gone..sure some one on here will find out more..
> 
> its not good from what i heard


Not again... :nervous:


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

If it's on may pop up for a view. Need to check with better half first. 

Also what do you mean wheelie? Have they closed or something?


----------



## kjb (Aug 1, 2011)

There will be no rolling road day at CPR. The dyno is probably gone by now.

The owners of car planet have upped and left leaving a serious amount of debt and trouble behind, owing some tasty people money. This is not hearsay. It is fact.

Put it this way, if my car was there sale or return, I would be extremely worried it was still there.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

kjb said:


> There will be no rolling road day at CPR. The dyno is probably gone by now.
> 
> The owners of car planet have upped and left leaving a serious amount of debt and trouble behind, owing some tasty people money. This is not hearsay. It is fact.
> 
> Put it this way, if my car was there sale or return, I would be extremely worried it was still there.


Interesting first post, can you prove that?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Proof please


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

kjb said:


> There will be no rolling road day at CPR. The dyno is probably gone by now.
> 
> The owners of car planet have upped and left leaving a serious amount of debt and trouble behind, owing some tasty people money. This is not hearsay. It is fact.
> 
> Put it this way, if my car was there sale or return, I would be extremely worried it was still there.


What about people whose cars were being worked on?
This is outrageous after the RC Developments failure that directly preceded it.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Interesting but best have it from the horses mouth really. 

I noted that they were offering reduced upgrades about 8 weeks ago which may explain they were trying to generate more custom to pay bills. 

Anyway it would be great to get this confirmed before I commit to rolling road day.


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

CPR does a runner - Page 6 - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum

Looks to be true.

Can't say it's a suprise.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Cheers for the link and interesting to see others are saying the same. Oh well looks like I'll be taking the wife and kid out instead in the rolling road day.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Assuming it's true it might be nice if someone local goes and takes a look. Afterall there could be customer cars that need rescuing.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Sin or Arcam are the closest that I know of, maybe they've heard something?


----------



## kjb (Aug 1, 2011)

I was there tonight. 

The proof will materialise when there is no rolling road day. 

Why would a sane sensible person make this siht up?

If you guys dont believe me call them tomorrow to try to book your car in.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Sin or Arcam are the closest that I know of, maybe they've heard something?


This was the 1st i'd heard, if i was in warrington i'd gladly go take a look. 

Hope nobodies been bitten of here, tbh hope nobodies been bitten at all, but some how i cant see it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

kjb said:


> I was there tonight.
> 
> The proof will materialise when there is no rolling road day.
> 
> ...


Any customer cars there?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

whats the address? - i can go take a look tommoz...


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Any customer cars there?


i did hear there was a R35 involved ,but thats all i know..dont know if they had it back or not??

sure it will all come clear soon enough


----------



## kjb (Aug 1, 2011)

Feel sorry for the owners of any cars there.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I am not surprised by this and warned folks many moons ago to steer well clear of anything related to CPR.

Can't say I get a warm feeling from being right.....


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> I am not surprised by this and warned folks many moons ago to steer well clear of anything related to CPR.
> 
> Can't say I get a warm feeling from being right.....


:thumbsup: hey up stranger,hows tricks?

as you know about my dealings with them,its no suprise really..just sorry if any customers have lost out


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If this is really happening I'd expect the MLR crowd to be down there with torches and pitchforks


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> If this is really happening I'd expect the MLR crowd to be down there with torches and pitchforks


i bet some have already gone there today/weekend


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

wheely said:


> :thumbsup: hey up stranger,hows tricks?
> 
> as you know about my dealings with them,its no suprise really..just sorry if any customers have lost out


Good to see you over her fella! Been to Anglesey recently?

Yep gotta hope that not too many folks lost out this time.

Lynchings are still legal in Warrington I believe so there may be some pipe hitting MLR-ers opening quite a few cans of whoop-ass very very soon.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

And I wonder who they'll lump all the blame onto this time?

I got one word for them.




Vermin.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> And I wonder who they'll lump all the blame onto this time?


Did you cut and paste this from MLR?


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Good to see you over her fella! Been to Anglesey recently?
> 
> Yep gotta hope that not too many folks lost out this time.
> 
> Lynchings are still legal in Warrington I believe so there may be some pipe hitting MLR-ers opening quite a few cans of whoop-ass very very soon.


yeh its not looking good there..

the GTR has gone,traded for a range rooney sport  needed something to tow the evo with ..
not been since last summer,after all the problems with them an my evo ffs..so since had a new engine built with drysump by norris designs,an a new ppg dogbox after the knackered 2nd hand one cpr fitted :chairshot

will be at the MLR trackday on the 27th ,at anglesey if mines finished an mapped by then..fingers crossed :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

So you got 2 off roaders now then?! 

You still owe me a lap in that insane evo if yours. May see if I can get over for the 27th work allowing.

Always fancied sharing some Tarmac with you MLR nutters!!


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Cancel that then! :/ Selling on a customer car is theft plain and simple = prison time, not civil penalties.

I thought they wanted to put the days of RC Development behind them. :runaway:


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> So you got 2 off roaders now then?!
> 
> You still owe me a lap in that insane evo if yours. May see if I can get over for the 27th work allowing.
> 
> Always fancied sharing some Tarmac with you MLR nutters!!


no just the one ,sold the x5 to help fund the new engine an stuff for the evo

if its ready will take you on a few laps,should be quicker now too


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

As Mook said, just a bit of restraint until people are sure of facts (and not new user facts, with respect).
Cheers


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> As Mook said, just a bit of restraint until people are sure of facts (and not new user facts, with respect).
> Cheers


i used to be a member:thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

wheely said:


> no just the one ,sold the x5 to help fund the new engine an stuff for the evo
> 
> if its ready will take you on a few laps,should be quicker now too



I actually meant how you used the evo for off roading at Anglesey!!

See what I can do for the 27th


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> As Mook said, just a bit of restraint until people are sure of facts (and not new user facts, with respect).
> Cheers


The 8 hours of silence from CPR over at MLR speaks volumes, but I take your point.


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> As Mook said, just a bit of restraint until people are sure of facts (and not new user facts, with respect).
> Cheers



From a long standing member on the mlr..




> After a very long day, here's some facts for all the speculators -
> 
> The directors from Car Planet Ltd are currently AWOL and seem to have left with no trace.
> This now leaves all their employees jobless.
> ...


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

i also used to be a member on there and the north wales ro,stepped down recently lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes I have read all of that on MLR, but I am keen we don't perpetrate stuff until we are sure. So please, I'm just asking for a bit of common sense.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

From reading the Lancer Register, it sounds like the employees were in the dark. Suddenly found themselves jobless. One minute pulling a steady pay packet, the next nowt. I feel sorry for them.

Fingers crossed they can find alternative work in the industry soon. No easy thing in today's climate. They seemed to be trying hard with their GT-R offerings, but the RC story was quite well known. 

Anyways, looks like poor Lawrence's efforts to drum up interest were too late.
Pity, rolling road days are usually fun meets.... the noise and the competition to see who tops out + checking out other owners pride and joy.

Looks like we'll have to find another venue... I think we had NW meet in March, but I forget. Same time next Spring might be the best plan, as there was only a few interested, though it was picking up on the run in.


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

I am so sorry guys, but we will never get chance to host the rolling road day.

Car Planet and Car Planet Racing is now closed as a result of the directors actions on 2nd July.

We were all really looking forward to this, it is such a shame.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

wheely said:


> yeh its not looking good there..
> 
> the GTR has gone,traded for a range rooney sport  needed something to tow the evo with ..
> not been since last summer,after all the problems with them an my evo ffs..so since had a new engine built with drysump by norris designs,an a new ppg dogbox after the knackered 2nd hand one cpr fitted :chairshot
> ...



Hey Rik, long time no hear. Hope all is well? Wouldn't mind hearing a bit more on that PPG gearbox set up you have. PM me if you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I wonder if they did a runner because they were scared of an SVM, Litchfield or GTC tuned car beating them in their own back garden on their own dyno


----------

